# Monitor Lenovo 22" Power Saving Mode



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Jul 24, 2014)

Amigos del Foro Cordial Saludo Tengo Un Monitor Lenovo 22" Prende Muestra La Marca y Entra En Modo de Ahorro de Energia  ( Power Saving Mode ) Como Hago Para sacarlo de Ese Estado de Antemano Muchas Gracias Por La Ayuda Que Puedan Brindarme
 Felicidades


----------



## Dls (Jul 27, 2014)

Mmm, dejame ver si entendí, es un monitor computador llamadas ALL IN ONE ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2014)

No entra a modo ahorro de energía, se apaga porque hay una falla, lee esto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## Dls (Jul 28, 2014)

El rey julien está correcto, a mi me llegó una pc ALL IN ONE, de echo de la misma marca Lenovo , que tenía ese problema de que encendías el monitor y se apagaba enseguida a los 2 segundos, 
y es cosa de las lámparas o del inverter.


----------



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Sep 12, 2014)

Rey-julien como estás mi amigo, tu aporte es excelente pero ese no es mi problema, el monitor prende normal a los 30-40 segundos se va la imagen y queda un letrerito que dice -  Power Saving Mode por lo tanto las lámparas quedan encendidas , ese monitor lo coloco con otro cpu de esos clon y trabaja normal pero es intermitente cada 5 minutos aproximada mente,
 sigo en espera de su valiosa colaboración , de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2014)

En ese caso revisa bien los botones, yo te diría que los desconectes a todos, luego lo pruebas, me pasó mas de una vez que los switch tenían resistencia interna (1 a 3 MegOhms) y eso era mas que suficiente para que el monitor se apagara , tal cual describes tu falla.

También revisa si el cable está bueno, si el monitor tiene o no el blindaje de metal , porque he visto algunos que no traen y también hace esa falla que se va el video intermitente-mente y aparece el cartel ese.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2014)

Y al CPU, ¿lo probaste con algún otro monitor?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Y al CPU, ¿lo probaste con algún otro monitor?



Elemental, ya veo que solo estaba mal configurado el salva-pantallas .


----------



## jair_alejandro (Dic 31, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Y al CPU, ¿lo probaste con algún otro monitor?



Me pasa exactamente lo mismo, *¿ Q*ue puedo hacer *?*



Edgardo Carranza Lajud dijo:


> Amigos del Foro Cordial Saludo Tengo Un Monitor Lenovo 22" Prende Muestra La Marca y Entra En Modo de Ahorro de Energia  ( Power Saving Mode ) Como Hago Para sacarlo de Ese Estado de Antemano Muchas Gracias Por La Ayuda Que Puedan Brindarme
> Felicidades



*¿*  C*ó*mo lo solucionaste *?* , agradecería el apoyo*.*


----------

